# Skyline 3000GT



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

just read this article on this Russian site about it.
says it will be available in the US.
it also says it's not known how much it would cost, but in Japan it is sold for 27900-34000.

hmmm..


----------



## MyGXEisFaster (May 26, 2002)

its the G35 which is already out


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2002)

and a 3000GT is a mitsubishi


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

Jesse Jericho said:


> *and a 3000GT is a mitsubishi  *


maybe that's the european name....


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2002)

Kinda looks like an Altima...


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

no, it's this thing


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2002)

Hmmm.... I'm comparing


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2002)

*Done comparing*

Well... I see the differences more clearly and they have different headlights, bodies are almost the same, mainly the front is the different. 

Still, I see some similarities, but I feel stupid now...


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Done comparing*

i would never buy taht peace of gunk it looks to much like taht murcury... and i hat that car...


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: Done comparing*



crzflip02 said:


> *Well... I see the differences more clearly and they have different headlights, bodies are almost the same, mainly the front is the different.
> 
> Still, I see some similarities, but I feel stupid now...  *


i saw one on the road and I would never confuse the two, actually. i do see similarities on the pictures, but the one I saw reminded me nothing of the altima.
and i, btw, think they both look great.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Done comparing*



Skyline GTR R34 said:


> *i would never buy taht peace of gunk it looks to much like taht murcury... and i hat that car... *


Are you seriously talking about the G35? Peace (Piece) of gunk? Also, do you have any pics of your supercar beating Skyline GT-R? I'd love to see it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Done comparing*



Jesse Jericho said:


> *
> 
> Are you seriously talking about the G35? Peace (Piece) of gunk? Also, do you have any pics of your supercar beating Skyline GT-R? I'd love to see it. *


at least i can aford a nice car and no i dont have en picks sorry... corola boy...hahaha


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Done comparing*



Skyline GTR R34 said:


> *
> 
> at least i can aford a nice car and no i dont have en picks sorry... corola boy...hahaha *


what do you do for work?


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

SKYLINE GTR R34

If you spent 100K on a skyline, you'd at least have considered purchasing a Ferrari, right? So, then common sense tells you that you would probably know how to at least spell Ferrari eh? C'mon, you can drop 100K on a car and you don't own a digital camera? How much of this SHIT do you expect us to swallow.

I am not trying to be a dick, but...

take that shit somewhere else like Fastandfurious.com or something. whackmuthafuka.com sounds good too. There's a lot of 15 yr olds with R34 VspecII's there too! you'd be in good company.


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

don't worry, I am watching R34 wannabe boy. He may go the way of some other trolls.....


----------



## Sr20 B12 (May 1, 2002)

Hey buddy, that's the new G35 in those pictures. Yes it is also the *new* skyline in japan, but remember the skyline comes in more than one trim. (GTR Vspec being the top badge) And the G35 is no sloch as it like an Altima with RWD and 20 more hp's.


----------



## Sr20 B12 (May 1, 2002)

Also, I don't know how it works out but the G35 will also be comming in a coupe version which is identical to the new 350z. It comes with same engine and performance features, but different body moldings and interior styling.

So my qestion is, 'Is the new 350z based off of the next GTR platform?' I guess we'll see..............


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: Done comparing*



Skyline GTR R34 said:


> *at least i can aford a nice car and no i dont have en picks sorry... corola boy...hahaha *


That is the biggest bullshit response I have ever heard. Not only do you not have a Skyline, I bet you don't even own a car! Also, I find it hard to believe that someone with such poor grammar and typing skills as you would be able to afford a $100k car. Go somewhere else with your bullshit, troll.


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: Done comparing*



Jesse Jericho said:


> *
> 
> That is the biggest bullshit response I have ever heard. Not only do you not have a Skyline, I bet you don't even own a car! Also, I find it hard to believe that someone with such poor grammar and typing skills as you would be able to afford a $100k car. Go somewhere else with your bullshit, troll. *


well, if his grammar is that shitty, it could mean that his daddy bought if for him. which makes him a total dick for pointing out that someone else can't afford it.
and he doesn't have it anyway.
there's what- 27 GT-R in the US? something like that? what are the odds that one of them is an idiot.


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

Sr20 B12 said:


> *Hey buddy, that's the new G35 in those pictures. Yes it is also the new skyline in japan.*



thanks. no one else took their time to point this out to me.


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

If theres only 27 GT-R in the country, then how come I have 30 of them??? One for evrey daye of tha munth. end allso, on tha munths withe 31 dayz, I dryve my um, lambergeeni murcela-GEO!!! befor enyone makks funn of my grammer, I'm better than yoo all, and I gots bettur things to doo with my time then lern thingz like spelleng. Like riding in my Skylines. 
Jason.

P.S. A Firarie Modina isn't the same as a Ferarri Modena, you dumbasses... It's a, um, very limited produxshun supercar, that even tha car magazeens don't know abowt. Now yoo all feel stoopid, dont you?


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

97sentragxe said:


> *If theres only 27 GT-R in the country, then how come I have 30 of them??? One for evrey daye of tha munth. end allso, on tha munths withe 31 dayz, I dryve my um, lambergeeni murcela-GEO!!! befor enyone makks funn of my grammer, I'm better than yoo all, and I gots bettur things to doo with my time then lern thingz like spelleng. Like riding in my Skylines.
> Jason.
> 
> P.S. A Firarie Modina isn't the same as a Ferarri Modena, you dumbasses... It's a, um, very limited produxshun supercar, that even tha car magazeens don't know abowt. Now yoo all feel stoopid, dont you?  *


uhm better call work before you show up to the station in that condition;-)


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

So where'd this kid go?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

> whackmuthafuka.com



baaa haaahaha


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Pssst, it looks like he changed his Sig.......


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

Adam said:


> *Pssst, it looks like he changed his Sig....... *


lol- what a flop.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2002)

blueboost said:


> *SKYLINE GTR R34
> 
> If you spent 100K on a skyline, you'd at least have considered purchasing a Ferrari, right? So, then common sense tells you that you would probably know how to at least spell Ferrari eh? C'mon, you can drop 100K on a car and you don't own a digital camera? How much of this SHIT do you expect us to swallow.
> 
> ...


you are being a dick...dick


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

Skyline GTR R34 said:


> *
> 
> you are being a dick...dick *



you are the one who can't spell to save his life and you are the one who wouldn't stop bullshitting about having a skyline until half the forum was calling you a liar. dick.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Done comparing*



Skyline GTR R34 said:


> *
> 
> at least i can aford a nice car and no i dont have en picks sorry... corola boy...hahaha *


hey..... there's nothing wrong with a Corolla. Especially an AE86 or an AE92....


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

97sentragxe said:


> *If theres only 27 GT-R in the country, then how come I have 30 of them??? One for evrey daye of tha munth. end allso, on tha munths withe 31 dayz, I dryve my um, lambergeeni murcela-GEO!!! befor enyone makks funn of my grammer, I'm better than yoo all, and I gots bettur things to doo with my time then lern thingz like spelleng. Like riding in my Skylines.
> Jason.
> 
> P.S. A Firarie Modina isn't the same as a Ferarri Modena, you dumbasses... It's a, um, very limited produxshun supercar, that even tha car magazeens don't know abowt. Now yoo all feel stoopid, dont you?  *


ROFL !!! THAT THE FUNNIEST CRAP I EVER HEARD !


----------

